# Provincials



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

So who is shooting North Bay this weekend?


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Leaving in the morning. Saturday looks like a perfect day for FITA. 10 Degrees and light rain. FUN FUN FUN!!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

As long as it doesn't rain like last year, I'm ok with "light rain"


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Do to a very recent surgery I will have to skip this meet unfortunately, but

To ALL who will be at 2014 Ontario Target Championship in North Bay, *I am wishing you all a fun time and a great game!!!*.


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

Good gravy, the weather on Saturday was unpleasant. I'm spoiled shooting indoors at Peel and shooting when it's that cold and wet took some getting used to. Not bringing rubber rain boots will go down, hopefully, as my dumbest decision of the year.

It was my first provincials, so I've got nothing else to compare it to. However, everything seemed to run remarkably smoothly despite Mother Nature's best efforts. I'm looking forward to doing it again next year.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Great time. (Weather excluded) Ray and his hard working crew should be very proud of the job they did. Very well done!!


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Finally got the mud scraped off the gear and the "waterproof" boots are almost dry. Great time, great shooting, lots of laughs.

Hey Tim are your feet warmed up yet?


----------



## joshwebb (Feb 23, 2011)

He's still chipping the mud from between his toes!! Lmao!!!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

what where the numbers like ..thanks


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

Results are already posted on the OAA website.


----------

